# People + Arts no longer in Puerto Rico



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

it sadly, but this great channel from Discovery latin america, are no longer available in Puerto Rico. great reality show from ABC, and TLC. in spanish audio. also great movie @ night commercial free.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

DTHguy said:


> it sadly, but this great channel from Discovery latin america, are no longer available in Puerto Rico. great reality show from ABC, and TLC. in spanish audio. also great movie @ night commercial free.


never watch it!


----------

